# Newbies sous Gentoo ;-) problème mot de passe :-( - (résolu)

## wilfrid

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau sous Gentoo... enfin, pas encore sous gentoo, mais je vais m'accrocher pour me faire ma propre idée. J'ai déjà une habitude de slackware, debian, redhat, freebsd pour parler des plus courantes distributions et j'aimerais tester gentoo. Mais voilà ! j'ai booter sur l'image iso dans une machine virtuel (Virtualbox) et j'arrive bien jusqu'à l'authentification, mais impossible de trouver le moyen de m'authentifier... j'ai chercher et j'ai trouvé qu'il fallait taper le login "root" sans mot de passe. Soit ! Mais cela ne fonctionne pas.

Si vous avez une idée pour me dépanner dans cette histoire, je serais heureux pour cette journée très anglaise  :Wink: 

@+Last edited by wilfrid on Thu Jul 21, 2011 7:15 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Poussin

euh, de quelle iso parles-tu? Parce qu'il n'y a pas de login à rentrer sur le cdminimal conseillé pour l'installation.

----------

## wilfrid

Je parle de cet iso là : http://distfiles.gentoo.org/releases/x86/autobuilds/current-iso/install-x86-minimal-20110719.iso

Rien n'y fait... c'est vraiment étrange. si tu as une autre adresse à me proposer, je suis preneur.

Bonne fin de journée,

----------

## barul

D'après l'irc, les isos sont pas bonnes. Va falloir attendre. Sinon, tu peux installer Gentoo Linux depuis n'importe quelle autre distro, du moment que tu suis le HOWTO

----------

## wilfrid

Ouf ! ça commence bien cette nouvelle aventure :-p

je vais essayer de trouver d'autres sources pour récupérer une autre iso  :Very Happy: 

See you soon

Best regards

----------

## Magic Banana

 *wilfrid wrote:*   

> je vais essayer de trouver d'autres sources pour récupérer une autre iso 

 

Comme te l'écrit Cr0k, tu peux utiliser n'importe quel GNU/Linux pour installer Gentoo. Tu n'as pas un autre système Live sous la main ?

----------

## guilc

Pour un live-cd pratique pour amorcer l'install, qui supporte bien du matos, jete suggère le sytemrescuecd, une petite iso de environ 200Mo (avec un X si tu le souhaite).

PS : peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## barul

[off]guilc: J'ai l'impression de lire geekounet  :Smile: [/off]

----------

## wilfrid

Il me semble que tout est rentré dans l'ordre... il me reste plus qu'à expérimenter vos suggestions,

... tomorrow !

Thanks & bye

----------

